# Student Survey



## dmcquade (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey everyone! 


Sorry I haven't been around lately, but my Mosti has been bulk aging so my attention gets diverted elsewhere.


So, I'm taking a marketing course at the University of Massachusetts. As part of this course we're required to conduct and analyze a survey on upscale dining preferences.


If any of you would like to help out, the link to the survey can be found below. It's 8 questions and takes 2-3 minutes to complete. 


Thanks in advance and I'm sorry for being away so long only to come back and ask for help. 


DJ


Survey:
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=uAKfd8qMpNVyE74s2PZkkg_3d_3d*Edited by: dmcquade *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2008)

Did the survey. Pretty fast. Hope it helps ya!


----------



## dmcquade (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks! I appreciate it!!!


----------



## rem1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Did the survey too. Mine may not count. Red Lobster is upscale for me.


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 29, 2008)

What about Olive Garden we tuck our shirts in and wear socks when we go there.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 29, 2008)

Did the survey. I enjoyed just thinking about going to a nice restaurants!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2008)

I dont get out much so when Ido I make the most of it and go upscale but dont like those places that are just about presentation. If they come out with 2 pce's of asparagus surrounding a 1 oz. pce of meat for $40 Id just laugh, stand up, and walk out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmcquade (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL -- I'm the same way. Half the time when my wife and I go out for a really "special" dinner we end up coming home and gobbling up a huge bowl of ice cream or cake.  There just isn't enough food.


----------



## whino-wino (Apr 29, 2008)

Took the survey. 


Can't say I go "upscale"very often,but I do from time to time and it is mostly associated with my work. I once had a waiter bring me a plate of "escargot" when I took my wife out for our first anniversary. It looked like a snail on a cracker so I looked it up in the menu and was shocked to see that it *was* a snail on a cracker. Since wedidn't order it,we didn't eat it. I have no idea why they brought it to us. My wife almost lost her appetite at the thought of eating a snail. Luckily we were able to laugh about it later and it didn't ruin the occasion. Sorry, but we're simple folks and if we want "culture" we'll have tacos for dinner.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 30, 2008)

whino..you should have tried it. Escagot is is quite tasty


----------



## joeswine (Apr 30, 2008)

did the survey like to go out at both highend and not so high end eateries,as long as the food ,i do enjoy bring my own wine when i can


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm with Waldo - escargot are yummie. SWMBO won't eat them, though. I wonder how much effect location has on the price, however. Upscale in Memphis is $50/person. I can't imagine going upscale in NYC or Boston for that price. I have spent more than that when I was in NYC in the 70's.


----------



## dmcquade (Apr 30, 2008)

I tried escargot once. It was difficult to get past my brain on that one, but when I did I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tomy (Apr 30, 2008)

The problem upscale places many times do not have the best food. Living in Boston for over a decade about the best place to eat was the Oyster House out on the pier. Their lobster was fresh off the boat and hung over your plate for a $20 bill you didn't leave hungry. In NY City some of the best food in the city is served out of little holes in the wall, or street venders. Is Hooters considered up scale? Tomy


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Apr 30, 2008)

whino-wino said:


> Took the survey.
> 
> 
> Can't say I go "upscale"very often,but I do from time to time and it is mostly associated with my work. I once had a waiter bring me a plate of "escargot" when I took my wife out for our first anniversary. It looked like a snail on a cracker so I looked it up in the menu and was shocked to see that it *was* a snail on a cracker. Since wedidn't order it,we didn't eat it. I have no idea why they brought it to us. My wife almost lost her appetite at the thought of eating a snail. Luckily we were able to laugh about it later and it didn't ruin the occasion. Sorry, but we're simple folks and if we want "culture" we'll have tacos for dinner.




Whino, 
Loved that story! Reminded me of one a good friend and upscale diner told me about his first anniversary. He ordered steak tare tare - medium rare!


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 30, 2008)

I took the survey altho we don't go out as much as we used to. Getting old!


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey hey hey and hi
Glad to have taken your survey. Makes one think about the answers given. You know , I would rather go to a great restraunt than a average place because it becomes a 'dining experience' instead of just a meal. For example, went to Emeril's in New Orleans awhile back and it was just over $100 for the meal (not counting wine) but it was a 2.5 hour dining experience with better than top-notch service. They didn't just add water to top off your glass but replaced it immediately with a full one. They also escorted the ladies to the 'powder room' and back. Besides the food was perfect. So, we would rather save and have one expensive memorable meal a year than several ho-hum's. However, we do enjoy Olive Garden, Tahoe Joes and Claimjumpers once in a while. Hope that this helps.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 30, 2008)

Escargot is awesome!!!!!!! Both the wife and I love it. I like it either in the individual serving tray with the oil and garlic or in the filo dough pastry shell!


----------



## geocorn (Apr 30, 2008)

I, too, took the survey. It made me hungry!


Janna and I usually venture out for an expensive meal several times per year. I don't mind the food prices as it is always outstanding, as is the service. I do struggle with the wine prices. Last time, we took our own bottle.


Escargot is fabulous. If it is on the menu, Janna will order it. One of the finer things to which I get the credit or blame.


New Orleans has some GREAT dining experiences. I love to eat our there whether fancy-smancy or just a bowl of gumbo, it is hard to beat the food in the Big Easy.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 30, 2008)

*I love them snails! *

*Yes I do!*
*From heads to tails*
*and in me stews!*


----------



## smurfe (Apr 30, 2008)

I took the survey as well. I don't know what the true definition of Fine Dining is though. I live in Food Heaven here and many of our everyday restaurants around here would be considered Fine Dining elsewhere. 


We have world class restaurants here as the mention of Emeril's, John Besh's August as well as numerous others in New Orleans. World class Chef John Folse lives here in ourParish an has a local restaurant.We don't dine at these places too often as we have so many places with just as good or better food, service, and ambiance at half the price or less within 5-10 miles from the house. 


We eat out at least once a week and on average twice a week. We rarely , if ever eat fast food or at a chain restaurant.Don't get me wrong though, I do love Emeril's, August, Commanders Palace, Antoine's and the such as much as anyone else and when we go out without kids we seek a place as such.


In response to the Escargot, I love it. I guess many wouldn't of hung with me tonight when I enjoyed a platter of a dozen raw oysters on the half shell along with a fine salad with grilled lump crab meat and shrimp. I totally agree with George as well. The only item I ever have issue with price at a restaurant is wine. I am not going to pay $12-$15.00 for a glass of $4.00 a bottle wine or only getting poured two fingers of a fine wine.


----------



## geocorn (Apr 30, 2008)

Are we a bunch of "new wine snobs" or just a group that realize the value of wine?


----------



## PeterZ (May 1, 2008)

Since we make our own, we understand how inexpensive a really good wine can be.


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2008)

I agree, I never buy wine when out to dinner, I refuse to pay what they want for a decent wine and cant swallow what they offer at the lower prices. I drink wine and beer at home and Jack &amp; Coke when Im out.


----------



## whino-wino (May 1, 2008)

Waldo said:


> whino..you should have tried it. Escagot is is quite tasty






PeterZ said:


> I'm with Waldo - escargot are yummie. SWMBO won't eat them, though. I wonder how much effect location has on the price, however. Upscale in Memphis is $50/person. I can't imagine going upscale in NYC or Boston for that price. I have spent more than that when I was in NYC in the 70's.






dmcquade said:


> I tried escargot once. It was difficult to get past my brain on that one, but when I did I really enjoyed it.






wade said:


> Escargot is awesome!!!!!!! Both the wife and I love it. I like it either in the individual serving tray with the oil and garlic or in the filo dough pastry shell!






geocorn said:


> Escargot is fabulous. If it is on the menu, Janna will order it. One of the finer things to which I get the credit or blame.






PolishWineP said:


> *I love them snails! *
> 
> *Yes I do!*
> *From heads to tails*
> *and in me stews!*






smurfe said:


> In response to the Escargot, I love it.




Still can't bring myself to the thought of eating one of those. You know there are natives in South America that think big fat live caterpillars are yummy too.



The way I see it, if it's too small to shoot with a gun, I probably don't want to eat it.



I don't think I would have lasted long if I'd been a contestant on "Fear Factor", although I could probably handlea hot pepper or two. 


Sounds like I'm in the minority on this one....


----------



## geocorn (May 1, 2008)

I can't handle hot peppers!


----------



## PeterZ (May 2, 2008)

Whino, shrimp are too small to shoot, but they are pretty tasty, too.


----------

